# Touche cassee sur mon mac



## LYLOO (12 Juin 2008)

Bonjour,

J'ai cassé une touche sur mon IBOOK.

Est-ce que je peux la recoller ?

Merci


----------



## Alino (12 Janvier 2009)

non dsl cela ne se recolle pas ! il y a un systeme de maintient des touches ( pti tasseau blanc ) mais faut avoir le compas dans l'il lool )


----------



## -oldmac- (13 Janvier 2009)

J'ai déjà remis une des mienne sans "problème", mais il faut que le support de la touche sois rester sur le clavier sinon c'est assez dur


----------



## oflorent (17 Janvier 2009)

LYLOO a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai cassé une touche sur mon IBOOK.
> 
> ...



Je pense que tu peux trouver ton bonheur ICI.


----------



## oflorent (17 Janvier 2009)

oflorent a dit:


> Je pense que tu peux trouver ton bonheur ICI.



Rectification, après recherche, il apparaît qu'ils ne proposent plus de touches (une à une). J'avais eu recours à eux après un problème de touches qui avait sauté.....
Désolé.


----------



## chim (20 Janvier 2009)

Regarde  là.


----------

